# Incra TS-LS Table saw fence



## degoose

I have had one now for some time and I would not go back to the old fence or any fence other than INCRA… I just love it… as for price … it is double over here… but worth every cent.. AU$1100.00


----------



## cstrang

I was looking at this at a wood show I was at not too long ago, I think I will stick with my Biesemeyer for the table saw but I am going to get a new fence for my router table, INCRA makes some real nice stuff. Thanks for the review.


----------



## NBeener

One thing I noticed about Incra (my miter slot inserts and 1000SE miter gauge) is that they seem to actually write really useful instructions for their product.

That should be a little thing, but … I'm sure most of you will recognize how rare it really is.

The TS-LS looks really cool. Glad you're happy with it!


----------



## webwood

i have their router fence - when they say accurate to 0001 - they mean it


----------



## bigike

sweet i been wanting one for awhile now the one for the router too but i dont have the money for them so i have to go without but good luck to u


----------



## croessler

I too have been looking at this fence for sometime. The feature I find most attractive is repeating the exact same cut time after time. Has this claim held true for you? I'v been waiting for someone to post a review on this product… Thanks!


----------



## longgone

Chris
The Incra fence is accurate and very repeatable. One of the first tests I made after setting it up was to cut a 10 inch wide board. I then set it to cut a series of boards… 4", 3", 2" and 1 inch. When I put them all together they matched the 10" board perfectly with no detection of the seams or ends. I saw a test similar to this on one of the Incra videos and had to try it myself. The nest day after using the saw to cut a bunch of rails and stiles for a project I went back and recut the 4", 3", 2" and 1 inch boards and then again matched them up with the others I had cut the previous day. Amazing! Right on the money. This is the best $369 value I have bought in a while. If you are thinking about buying one…go for it. You only live once so why not indulge in quality tools.


----------



## bunkie

Greg,

It looks like you got the 52" package. Doesn't that comes with legs?


----------



## longgone

bunkie.
I have the 32 inch system and no legs come with it. I plan to build a support table under the end rails so I can have additional storage for table saw accessories


----------



## Jon_Banquer

The concept of buying and using a precision fence makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## gridlockd

Just wanted to chime in here, I just got the 32" ts-ls for my birthday (thank you to my wonderful wife!). It took me some doing to get it set and aligned properly, as I'm not so good with directions, but I LOVE THIS THING! the fact that i can dial it in and micro adjust is priceless. I love the repeatability of cuts with it. and to be clear, I am using an ancient crapsman table saw. nothing fancy about it at all. I replaced a Bismeier fence with the incra and it does take some getting used to the lockdown being way farther to the right, but other than that it's amazing. LOVE the channels in the extruded aluminum that allow the easy addition of jigs.

Gets an A+ from me right now. My opinion may change down the line, but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## JuanGatico

CRAPSMAN table saw, HA HA HA HA HA! You have scored a hit with that description.


----------

